# Sunrise or Sunset?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2012)

Although both are very beautiful to watch, which is your favorite?  I think mine is sunset.  Although I've seen many lovely sunrises, I'm usually not awake at that time to appreciate them all.  Here's a pic I took of a sunset over the mountains, the photo doesn't do it justice, as it was really spectacular at the time.  Anyone have a sunset or sunrise photo to share? :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 25, 2012)

I've seen my share of both, but I prefer sunrises. Something about the promise of a new day, or a chance to right old wrongs, or some BS like that ...

Actually, since I'm a polyphasic sleeper I get my choice of which one to watch, or even both. The only problem with that plan is that I'm an indoor creature these last few years - the great outdoors terrifies me! - and I don't really have a good vantage point to see them, at least not like I did when I was living in Florida and California.

Still, I have my memories, and generally the sunrises were more memorable than the sunsets. Not always as much color, granted, but my energy was always higher at that time of day so I associate them with good things.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2012)

Great outdoors, unplugged for a few weeks...works wonders!  Explore the forest with a special friend, beats the heck out of the staying inside.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 25, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great outdoors, unplugged for a few weeks...works wonders!  Explore the forest with a special friend, beats the heck out of the staying inside.



I'm sure it does, but unfortunately it doesn't pay the bills ... 

This "special friend" that you speak of - I've heard this term before, somewhere, perhaps in my youth, but I no longer recognize it. Is this something that happens these days?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2012)

In my case my special friend is my hubby, but it could've been any close friend with similar interests.  You don't make money to pay bills on vacation, but it's worth one if you can swing it, IMO.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 25, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> In my case my special friend is my hubby, but it could've been any close friend with similar interests.  You don't make money to pay bills on vacation, but it's worth one if you can swing it, IMO.



Interesting. First "special friend" and now this "vacation" word ... 

Just as a point of reference - my last "vacation" was 16 years ago when I was married. We took a week to drive to Florida from Pennsylvania, stopping at all the odd places along the way. Same on the way back, after 5 days in Key West. So, a little over two weeks in the last 16 years. Now I work seven days a week - a vacation is not in my immediate future. 

So I guess I won't be (to use yet another of your unusual terms) "swinging it" any time soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2012)

I hear you loud and clear.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2012)

... of course I could always see my way clear to a Tequila Sunrise ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol, been years since I had one of those.


----------



## Elzee (Nov 28, 2012)

This is the only sunset photo I have. This was taken in central Texas a couple of weeks ago, at a Walmart parking lot. I just happened to have my camera in my car.  I didn't take the photo for the colorful sky but for the birds in the trees. These birds are called Grackles and at this time of year,  they will gather together in the evenings and perch on trees and telephone wires.  The Grackles are harmless, except for making a mess under the trees and making a loud noise.  When I see the Grackles gather together like in this photo, they remind me of the Alfred Hitchcock movie, The Birds.

Sunrises are my favorite as I am a morning person.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2012)

Grackles! I haven't heard anyone mention grackles for the last 40 years! 

We had them in NY when I was growing up and I remember them being the bullies of the block, especially with the sparrows. The bluejays, well, they'd hold their own, as would the full-fledged crows, but anything else the grackles would intimidate and harass mercilessly. Even the squirrels - poor things would be dive-bombed by the grackles when they were trying to grab their nuts.

The seed nuts, I mean. 

And they were always in packs (flocks?) - like most bullies they always travelled in numbers. Never saw a solitary grackle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2012)

Elzee said:


> This is the only sunset photo I have. This was taken in central Texas a couple of weeks ago, at a Walmart parking lot. I just happened to have my camera in my car.  I didn't take the photo for the colorful sky but for the birds in the trees. These birds are called Grackles and at this time of year,  they will gather together in the evenings and perch on trees and telephone wires.  The Grackles are harmless, except for making a mess under the trees and making a loud noise.  When I see the Grackles gather together like in this photo, they remind me of the Alfred Hitchcock movie, The Birds.
> 
> Sunrises are my favorite as I am a morning person.



Good photo Elzee!  I can't believe all those birds, VERY much like the movie.


----------



## Planxty (Apr 27, 2013)

Sunrises for me, live on the east coast so sunsets are rare.  Great for photographs using the Golden hour where light constantly changes.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2013)

Of course, I love both.  But, my preference is SUNRISE for so many reasons.  It's the beginning of a new day!

Paddling out into Momma Ocean for some pre-dawn waves with stars in the sky is beyond description.  As the sky slowly begins to lighten, things come to life and all my friends; the sea lions, otters, gulls, dolphins get busy with their day's various responsibilities.  Now, some of my favorite spots are situated such that one is riding directly toward the eastern horizon and once the sun actually rises, ya drop in, turn and get blinded.  That and a few dawn patrol stragglers send me heading home.

Walking along the cliff, I often turn around to stop and be grateful for another beautiful morning.  Once, a woman on her morning walk, stop to ask me if the waves weren't good and if that's why I was walking home so early.  I had to laugh and tell her, "Heck, I've been out for two hours!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 27, 2013)

For some reason this came to mind today when I saw this thread title ... (forgive the _schmaltz_!)


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2013)

Evening sunset that I took from my backyard today...


----------



## That Guy (May 13, 2013)

Red sky at night; sailor's delight.
Red sky in the morning; sailor's warning.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 15, 2013)

Actually, if I may wax philosophical for a moment, a sunrise and a sunset cannot exist independently - they are co-dependent, if you will. One requires the other.

Therefore, I cannot love one without equally loving the other - to do so would disrupt the Tao.

.... and I AIN'T gonna' be disruptin' no Tao today!


----------



## That Guy (May 15, 2013)

"So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking 
Racing around to come up behind you again. 
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older, 
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death."  --  The Floyd of Pinkness


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 16, 2013)

Sunrise - a new day, new opportunities...

Though a sunset is never so beautiful as when you've lived the passing day as you should of....


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

Knightofalbion said:


> Sunrise - a new day, new opportunities...
> 
> Though a sunset is never so beautiful as when you've lived the passing day as you should of....



i agree with sunrise bringing a new day as I love watching the morning come alive and a sunset is the perfect ending to a good day.  (But, I bristle at "should".  Just a little neurotic button I love to protect.  Every single time someone says, "You should . . ."  I wanna slap 'em...!  It's a problem with authority thing...)

My love of sunrise over sunset might be best described as seeing a pristine stretch of sand below the cliffs as the receding tide has left it rather than a beach trampled with a million footprints of the interlopers.  Was sitting at one of my favorite spots during a minus tide one fall afternoon, looking out to sea, waiting for a wave and as one came along and I was spinning around to catch it and was shocked at the crowd of clueless trampling the reef!  So much nicer in the morning with no one around.  (MY BEACH MY WAVE GO HOME)


----------



## SifuPhil (May 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Every single time someone says, "You should . . ."  I wanna slap 'em...!  It's a problem with authority thing...) ...



You should have someone treat you for that ... you really _should_.


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> You should have someone treat you for that ... you really _should_.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2015)

I love both but am often not awake for sunrises.


----------



## Linda (Aug 16, 2015)

I prefer sunsets and we've had a lot of beautiful ones in CA lately.  I have more energy in the evening so I see the sunsets.  My husband is a morning person so he sees the sunrises but I usually don't.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Linda (Aug 16, 2015)

I haven't taken the time to learn yet, how to put a photo on my post so I changed my photo here to what we call "John's Sunset".  It doesn't make me sad, it makes me happy so please understand that.  It is the sunset we saw as we followed the Coroner's van down the mountain after our oldest son died in April.  I told my husband "John is telling us he's OK" and after we got to our house our grandson and his half sister who were following us said they had said almost the same thing.  He died at a friend's house about 40 minutes higher up the mountain from where we live.   Anyway, I love sunsets and I have this photo sitting here in the living room next to my computer.  It makes me happy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)

Beautiful sunset Linda...hugs. :love_heart:  Here's the how-to for photos in posts.



> You can upload a photo from your computer by clicking on the "Insert Image" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linda (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you SeaBreeze for the instructions on how to attach a photo to my post.  I copied it to my email and sent it to myself so I can read and utilize it tomorrow.  It's after midnight here now and my brain isn't at top speed.    You are a sweetie!


----------



## littleowl (Aug 17, 2015)

I love Sunsets.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 17, 2015)

I love Sunsets.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

Did someone say sunrise/sunset?!  I've posted a couple of these here before.

Sunrise in Uganda



Sunset in Uganda



Sunrise in front of my house - Scotland



Sunset Thailand


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nothing like the perfect sunrise or sunset.  I like them both, but being more of a morning person, I think I prefer watching the sun come up and thinking about the start of a new day.  Here are a few of mine from over the years.

This was taken last Fall on Westport Island in Maine.  We were staying here on vacation.


This was taken early one morning in 2013 from the top of Cadillac Mt. in Acadia National Park in Maine.  Sure was cold that morning.


Sunset over the White Mountains of NH.



Sunset from Nova Scotia at a B&B we stayed at a few years back.  A really special place.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2015)

Littleowl, Ameriscot and Bob....absolutely beautiful photos!  :coolpics:


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2015)

Searching back in my Flickr archives and found this old shot I took many years ago up in Bar Harbor.  This is a sunset shot I was lucky to capture with my first digital camera.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2015)

Years ago we took a trip up to the coast of Maine.  It snowed on the way up, making for difficult travel, but upon arriving, this it the sight I was treated to.  Grabbed my camera and snapped a few shots before the light was gone.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2015)

Early one morning, I found myself walking the beach on Hilton Head as the sun climbed out of the ocean.  Caught this shot.  Always liked the cloud pattern in this shot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

Awesome Bob! :coolpics:


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Awesome Bob! :coolpics:



Thanks very much SeaBreeze.  When I have this retirement thing going full time, I am looking forward to getting out to shoot more often.  I like sharing my photos and hope they bring some joy to others.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

I love to see all kinds of nature photos Bob, they bring much joy and peace.  I have a few in my album here, and add to it little by little.  I just have a small pocket camera, and it's on the easiest automatic setting.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

Have been going through old photos tonight, many of which were from a 2013 trip to Acadia National Park to capture the sunrise.  Here's one I played around with in my editing software to employ a filter.  I like the effect.  This was taken around 6:20 in the morning in late September from the top of Cadillac Mt.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is one more from the same morning, but five minutes earlier and a bit more to the south east.  The sky was gorgeous that morning.  I've cropped this one so that most of the emphasis is on the pastel sky.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 27, 2015)

I've seen many sunrises from the reservation. So quiet and peaceful you can hear yourself breathe


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 20, 2016)

A sunrise I shot last weekend.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 20, 2016)

This is a photo taken shortly before sunset off the coast of Georgia.  The sun is behind me lighting up this dock.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 2, 2016)

Early morning after feeding the pigs..... the view on the way back home. Apologies if I've posted this before.
The prominent peak in the distance is Mither Tap, and to the right, Oxen Craig.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 2, 2016)

A sunset shot I took in NH one year.


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

Ay yi yi!  You make me to laugh!!!   LOL!!!!!!!!    The squirrels.   Oh boy.....   Always you give us a laugh, SifuPhil .   I going to call you Paulie Walnuts. 

SeaB -  Is SUNSET for me.  At the end of a long and some time very hot and humid day - I love nothing more than to be on the beach to see the sun disappearing - the orange and pinks and purples color -  they are enchanting to me... each one is unique - each one is memorable.  We must be quick to be there to see it lowering over the bay - it make us to hurry if we wish to appreciate it beauty.  I like that.   It remind us - MAKE TIME FOR BEAUTY THINGS!     xo


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

Ohhhh... how I love to see picture like this.... far away place that I will not ever see.... but I am able to enjoy its beauty with pictures.  The Mither and the Oxen Craigs is very nice mountains... this picture look like the midwest part of the USA..... lot of farms and dairy and fences and flat lands - but not any mountains.   Is very nice pictures.  Thanks for share for us..


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes Bob - this LOOK New Hampshire to me!  Last time we there was 2 winter ago - so beautiful no matter what is the time of the year...all the seasons so pretty there in NH.


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh - bella bella!


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

All the birds - wow!   It make it extra more special picture for this sunset.  End of the day - birds are ready for sleeping...  very nice.


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

Ohhh - rich golden sun ... this is so pretty picture.... very nice!


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL SeaB  .... always so beautiful the night sky...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 2, 2016)

Gia said:


> Ohhhh... how I love to see picture like this.... far away place that I will not ever see.... but I am able to enjoy its beauty with pictures.  The Mither and the Oxen Craigs is very nice mountains... this picture look like the midwest part of the USA..... lot of farms and dairy and fences and flat lands - but not any mountains.   Is very nice pictures.  Thanks for share for us..



Gia, Mither Tap  (Mother Top) and Oxen Craig are two of the 4 peaks on Bennachie (Gaelic = Hill of the breast).  Neither peak is very high, and Mither Tap was the site of a Bronze age fort.  In later years, there was a community of hill farmers who lived in stone houses high up on the path to the summit of Mither Tap.  Here's a pic taken from the summit.  The surrounding area is fairly flat until you reach the Cairngorm National Park.


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh my -  Mither Tap is mean Mother Top - (is German origin? Mither is like Mutti (grandmother)  I think?  I think it just Scottish then.... This picture is some thing to see!  This round stones building is what Capt. Lightning?  Is a home?  or is like part of a castle?   I sorry - I not see some thing like this before.  And the other structure - is like a rectangle - I dunno what that be.   Look at all that stones!   You must go hiking there if you has this picture...  That is very amazing...what a lovely place you live.. so much of space and not all buildings and houses.  It look a very rugged but pretty land scapes.     Congratulation for live in such a pretty part of the world..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2016)

Beautiful photos Capt. and Bob!   This evening's sunset behind my house.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 7, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful photos Capt. and Bob!   This evening's sunset behind my house.
> 
> View attachment 28282



Nice shot!  Just love a good sunset.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 8, 2016)

Sunrise from my deck over the neighbor's roof in town a couple of years ago.  I don't usually get up that early.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2016)

Early morning sunrise in the mountains with full moon still showing.


----------



## muffin (Sep 21, 2016)

*Sky from my garden*


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

In front of our house this morning:

From the front porch

View attachment 32469
Out our bedroom window

View attachment 32470


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)

Ameriscot, those are gorgeous! Good morning ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2016)

Good morning, Blue! Thanks.  You can see why we have breakfast in bed.


----------

